
Viewing Issues on BitBucket Requires Logging In - grhmc
https://bitbucket.org/pypa/setuptools/issues/409/unable-to-build-wheel-from-unittest2
======
kannonboy
I suspect this repository has the issue tracker mode set to "private". If the
owner changes it to "public" issues will be anonymously accessible:
[http://i.imgur.com/JqCvXNU.png](http://i.imgur.com/JqCvXNU.png)

